# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  How many people expected at the NYC show?

## Lindros_bigE

How many people are expected at this show?  I'm interested in going to network a little bit as an designer who hope to start getting a bit more serious.

----------


## nicole_mediabistro

There's expected to be about 30,000 attendees at the New York show. Pretty exciting!

----------

